# I.D. eggs? who's their daddy?



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I keep finding eggs like this around the tank and since the tank is filled with plants I don't bother looking too hard for anything.

The tank houses.....Niger Otocinclus, Celestial Pearl Danios, Random snails, CRS, Bees and Amano shrimp.

The eggs are always on a leaf or branch.










any guess? Idea?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

what is that!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I am thinking eggs...


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

They kinda look like nerite snail eggs. Do you have any in there?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

could they be some kind of worm egg?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I just recently put some Nerites in there, about a week ago and the eggs have appeared months before.


Orlando, by worms you mean like parasite worms?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Niger Otocinclus- i doubt its these guys
Celestial Pearl Danios -these are egg scatterers, they'd spawn in plants, but not that large
Random snails- these would spawn in grouping of jelly
CRS- these hold their eggs
, Bees and Amano shrimp - as do these

i'd say its the nerites or the ottos, but more likely the nerites.
parasitic worms would lay eggs in a host and or lay eggs invisible to the naked eye. i really wouldnt worry about that.
gl


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup, Ive seen centipedes in tanks before. did I spell that correctly? Oh EK you should check out Jester tuning


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If they are Nerite eggs then who laid them months before I put the Nerites in the tank?


Orlando, what is Jester Tuning?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry Jestr tuning, my brothers tuning biz. If you like cars hes the guy


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Isolate a few in a net breeder and see what (if anything, may not be fertile) hatches...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I found some more eggs on another leaf....I think they are otocinclus eggs since I have noticed quite a few with swollen tummies.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like fertilized otos. Kinda difficult to judge size with those pics.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Well they are in a breeder net and hopefully they will hatch!

I have about 15 Niger Otocinclus in the tank and lots of them look pregnant so I guess it would make sense....


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Did you do anything special to get your otos to spawn? (if indeed it is them) That's sweet, i wish mine would!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I just threw them in the tank which is heavily planted and if it is there's they just did their thing.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Most otos eggs are not as white. However, I'm not familiar with that particular specimen.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

it's been almost 3 days, do the eggs still have the same good color to them as before?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

They turned a bit darker but none hatched yet but none got fungus so that's good.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Get some circulation over the eggs.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

There is circulation.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That would be way cool if it were the Oto's. 

That said, not all snail eggs are in the gel stuff, so hopefully it isn't one of them.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Well the only snails I have in the tank are...MTS/Ramshorn/Pond/Nerites and the last was recently added.

I forgot to add I also have botia sidthimunki in the tank but I doubt it's them...I have since found a few more clutches of eggs but have left them in the wild.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

For what it's worth, my Ramshorns had eggs that looked just like that, but mine were the larger variety, which are the Columbians, so hopefully your eggs will develop into some lovely little Oto's.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Otos should hatch in 3 to 4 days at 75F. The eggs can vary from transparent, to cream, to yellow-green in color. The average spawning will have 20 to 40 eggs. The baby fish will live on micro-organisms in the tank for the first week, then graduate to algae.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

What was the result of the eggs? Did they hatch?


----------

